# Frogs & Toads > Toads >  Meet Coconut!

## Mitchell

Well looks like I've talked my parents into letting me keep her for good. I named her Coconut in honor of Coco. Here are some pics of her

----------


## Gail

I know you've had her for awhile now, but please read this to make sure you are going to provide all the things she'll need for a happy, healthy captive life. Frog Forum - Toad Basics - Keeping ground-dwelling Toads. A care sheet for Bufo, Anaxyrus, Spea, Scaphiopus, Ollotis, Alytes, Pelobates

----------

Heatheranne

----------


## Logan

I really like the cage!  :Big Grin:  try putig a flower pot on its side for a hide.


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------


## Mitchell

I have her in a new bigger cage. Still using the natural moss i cut out from my backyard. I have a half brick for that, but she chooses to borrow under a rock i put in for a lookout.

----------

